# Barking too much!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's in a similar stage at 10 months old  I've tried interrupting him mid-bark but it just makes him bark more because he thinks I'm playing. I tried ignoring him but he gets worse the longer I wait. I'll be watching the thread too for some advice!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I could only hope this is _a stage_! I tried ignoring too, but I guess I just can't wait him out...nerve wracking!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Storee has had to use a bark collar from time to time, she's always got something to say, and it was getting annoying/bad with her constantly barking at everything from the wind to one of the other dogs drinking water or not playing with her...

Once she figured out the collar, she was fine, and I just have to put her e-collar on now if she's in that sort of mood and 'quiet' doesn't work on her (guess that's why her name is Storee).

Lana


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just can't bring myself to putting an e-collar on him. I know it's only a small shock, but I just couldn't do it. I hope someone has some behavioral suggestions for me though.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy and Elliot used to bark to remind me to hurry up and get their evening meal. They learned to be quiet when I refused to move until they stopped barking.


----------



## Sheila (Apr 9, 2008)

I need help with this also. My Jack is 22 months and barks at everything, even things he imagines. He barks if the wind blows, he barks at the Christmas tree, he GROWLS at the presents. I think I'm way past this is a stage issue. I don't want to put an e-collar on him but I might have to. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

jimla said:


> Roxy and Elliot used to bark to remind me to hurry up and get their evening meal. They learned to be quiet when I refused to move until they stopped barking.


Bailey used to bark whilst i prepared his meals too.I too stood still until he stopped.It didn't take long for him to get the message 

Edit:He recently started barking again in the evenings and i couldn't figure out what was wrong - until i looked out the window.Living near a small airport he could see the lights on the approaching aircraft getting closer to the house - this was spooking him.I let him outside a few times so he could listen to the planes pass by and this settled him.He's quite used to them during daylight hours.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I could only hope this is _a stage_! I tried ignoring too, but I guess I just can't wait him out...nerve wracking!!



It was a stage for mine, so maybe there's hope!! Sam went through a major barking phase.. where he'd literally stand in front of me and bark bark bark trying to get attention, or whatever. We tried EVERYTHING from ignoring him, to putting him in time out, to trying to distract him.. nothing made him stop. This was when he was fairly young.. maybe 4-5 months old.. major bratty phase for him!! He definitely out grew it... and learned he gets nothing by "yelling" at me!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I just can't bring myself to putting an e-collar on him. I know it's only a small shock, but I just couldn't do it. I hope someone has some behavioral suggestions for me though.



Well, they have Citronella collars. They don't shock the dog. When the dog barks it sprays Citronella. It's the smell that gets to them.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You could use his barking as a training opportunity. Sometimes, a dog doesn't know what you want when you tell him "Quiet". So, when Jax barks, give him the "speak" command and reward with a treat. He'll associate barking with the command fairly quickly. When he's been speaking and then is about to be quiet (you can usually see it), give the "quiet" command and reward. Once he associates the words with the action, it may be easier to get him to shush!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Finn's Mom...That is a great idea....We will have to start working on it!


----------

